# UCLA MFA Screenwriting 2015



## TheArsenal1886 (Jan 19, 2015)

Should be hearing from the school relatively soon regarding interviews. Anybody heard anything yet?

I dug a little bit through the site and these are the earliest dates in each application period that people have been contacted about an interview/rejection:

Fall 2014 = 1/17/2014 (interview invite), 3/4/2014 (rejected)
Fall 2013 = 1/15/2013 (interview invite), 2/5/2014 (rejected)
Fall 2012 = 1/11/2012 (rejected), 1/18/2014 (interview invite)
Fall 2011 = 2/5/2011 (rejected), 2/5/2011 (interview invite)
Fall 2010 = 2/5/2010 (interview invite), 2/12/2010 (rejection)
Fall 2009 = 2/21/2009 (interview invite)

Can you tell I'm having a bit of a problem just sitting and waiting?


----------



## PrincessJellyshoes (Jan 27, 2015)

Nothing yet. I was thinking about looking up dates like that myself so thank you for sharing! Those dates are making me a bit antsy, though.


----------



## Haisu (Jan 30, 2015)

Also applying for UCLA, but producer program...Haven't heard anything yet..finger crossed


----------

